# En Cusco... Edificios Los Manantiales



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Ummm no es gran cosa pero algo es algo solo tienen 6 pisos y creo que son 4 edificios... bueno ojala que no haya proyectos mas grandes para La ciudad imperial...










*Planta de 3 dormitorios y 2 baños
*Linda plazelota interior
*Ascensores

Planta










Ubicacion


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

estan bonitos los depas........!!


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

gracias Liquidscream , el edificio esta muy bonito


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

friendLima said:


> gracias Liquidscream , el edificio esta muy bonito


jeje liquidcream... que chisto nick bueno si me parece que tien una arquictectura muy bonita


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Gracias por los renders, este es otro edificio "a la peruana"


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Esta bueno el proyecto, pero yo si creo que deban hacerse edificios altos en el cuzco, claro, fuera del centro historico....


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Esta bueno el proyecto, pero yo si creo que deban hacerse edificios altos en el cuzco, claro, fuera del centro historico....


la verdad creo que toda la panoramica de cusco es el centro historico osea solo se podria hacer un gran edificio en la campiña cusqueña :sleepy: LOL


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pero tambien he visto barrios deprimentes en las afueras del cuzco, en vez de eso se podrian hacer barrios residenciales, y porque no unos cuantos edificios, pero de tal forma que no se vean desde el centro historico...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Pero tambien he visto barrios deprimentes en las afueras del cuzco, en vez de eso se podrian hacer barrios residenciales, y porque no unos cuantos edificios, pero de tal forma que no se vean desde el centro historico...


ummm si popis supongo


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> la verdad creo que toda la panoramica de cusco es el centro historico osea solo se podria hacer un gran edificio en la campiña cusqueña :sleepy: LOL


Estas equivocado. El Centro Historico comprende las tres plazas principales, el barrio San Blas y las primeras 5 cuadras de la Avenida El Sol y acaba al oeste en la Estacion San Pedro, al este en San Blas, al norte en San Cristobal y al sur en la Avenida de La Cultura. Mas alla deja de ser el barrio historico y empiezan las urbanizaciones residenciales como Magisterio y Santa Monica, los distritos de Gunter, Lucrepata, Zaguan del Cielo, Wanchaq, Los Cantos...etc.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Wanchaq parece la Cayma Cusque~a. Bueno, el edificio se ve interesante, me capta la atencion. Ahora, no se deberia de hacer ni un edificio alto en toda la zona urbana de Cusco. En caso de que se construya un edificio alto lo deberian hacer detras de esas monta~as que tiene Cusco. Otras ciudades pueden soportar a los edificios altos pero Cusco no.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Nada que ver. Yo he estado en Wanchaq y en Cayma, de hecho que Cayma es mucho mejor. Wanchaq no pasa de ser una zona algo deprimida, con miles de edificios sin acabar, carteles publicitarios de mal aspecto, un centro artesanal enorme y moderno y una alameda. Aqui tambien esta la Estacion Wanchaq.

Cayma, por otra parte, es una zona bastante historica y pintoresca. Cuenta con una plazuela principal bastante hermosa, edificios e iglesisas historicas, zonas comerciales ordenadas como la Avenida del Ejercito, y zonas residenciales bastante verdes y agradables.

Son dos distritos completamente diferentes.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Chalaco said:


> Wanchaq parece la Cayma Cusque~a. Bueno, el edificio se ve interesante, me capta la atencion. Ahora, no se deberia de hacer ni un edificio alto en toda la zona urbana de Cusco. En caso de que se construya un edificio alto lo deberian hacer detras de esas monta~as que tiene Cusco. Otras ciudades pueden soportar a los edificios altos pero Cusco no.


eso mismo pienso, osea huancayo, iquitos piura etc pueden ponerse edificios altos pero a cusco no... tanta ciudades que hay para que puedan crecer y se piensa justo en una ciudad antiskylines


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno eso solo el tiempo lo dira, Cuzco es una ciudad de casi 300 000 habitantes, supongo que el centro historico solo sera a lo mucho un 30% de la ciudad, en algun momento tendra que crecer hacia arriba...


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Eso no se puede permitir. Si quieren crecer, que hagan sus zonas urbanas con edificios altos cerca de ese aeropuerto nuevo que quieren construir. En Cusco no.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Mejor no digo nada sobre un skyline en cuzco, creo que nadie coincide conmigo, pero insisto en las periferias de la ciudad se deberian hacer...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Cusco podria tener edificios altos pero bien bien lejos... en una nueva urbanización.


----------

